# When to spay



## M&M's MOM (May 10, 2005)

Is there a problem with spaying a female later than 6 months? Why do the vets always say you should spay her before their first "heat"? Is it harder on them after this? I hear of many malts and other breeds that breed their females for so-many years and then have them spayed. 

Would like opinions on this. I just hate to have Molly spayed right now. She is SO tiny .......just don't want to do it!! Will be interested in hearing the pros and cons. Thanks!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

My understanding - take that in mind - is that after the first heat, there are hormones released in the body that wouldn't be if she is spayed before. Bonnie was about 4 pounds when she was spayed, and she was fine. I would talk to your vet if you are concerned about her size. Maybe Dr. Jaimie will see this and offer some sound advice.








's to little Molly.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

We to were worried about little Bella so she was spayed when she was 7 months old. She had not come into heat yet. But no matter when u do it it will still be hard on you. We bought a comfort care package for her there were different anesthesia packages and we bought the one were she would have anesthesia before, during, and pain pills to take come. So if you vet offers different packages buy the best. I don't know who would buy the lowest amount of anesthesia package or none. But anyways she was still in rough shape even with the pain pills. It just killed me to see her like that. I know that they are tiny but little chiuauas are spayed a the time and they are smaller than most Maltese. Hoping Dr. Jamie can give you some good advice.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Is there a problem with spaying a female later than 6 months? Why do the vets always say you should spay her before their first "heat"? Is it harder on them after this? I hear of many malts and other breeds that breed their females for so-many years and then have them spayed.
> 
> Would like opinions on this. I just hate to have Molly spayed right now. She is SO tiny .......just don't want to do it!! Will be interested in hearing the pros and cons. Thanks![/B]


Thank you for asking this question!! It's actually info I need, as well. Lucy is 7 mos and I HAD an appt to have her spayed but I had to cancel. (was taking her out of state for a few weeks and didn't want her feeling poorly) I really need to reschedule! 

Bad, malt owner, BAD.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

Jaimie asked me to post this for her (she's taking a break from posting...) 

these are some facts about spaying before first heat: "A female dog spayed before her first heat will have a near zero chance of developing mammary cancer. After the first heat, this incidence climbs to 7% and after the second heat the risk is 25% (one in four!). It is easy to see that an early spay can completely prevent what is frequently a very difficult and potentially fatal form of cancer. 

But is it too late if a dog is already past her second heat? No, in fact spaying is important even in female dogs who already have obvious tumors. This is because many mammary tumors are stimulated by estrogens; removing the ovaries, the source of estrogens, will help retard tumor spread. "


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> Jaimie asked me to post this for her (she's taking a break from posting...)
> 
> these are some facts about spaying before first heat: "A female dog spayed before her first heat will have a near zero chance of developing mammary cancer. After the first heat, this incidence climbs to 7% and after the second heat the risk is 25% (one in four!). It is easy to see that an early spay can completely prevent what is frequently a very difficult and potentially fatal form of cancer.
> 
> But is it too late if a dog is already past her second heat? No, in fact spaying is important even in female dogs who already have obvious tumors. This is because many mammary tumors are stimulated by estrogens; removing the ovaries, the source of estrogens, will help retard tumor spread. "[/B]



In addition to the added risk of cancer, there is also the risk of Pyrometria, which is an accumilation of pus in the uterus. This condition is usually seen in older dogs, but can occur in the younger ones also.


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Lacey was spayed at 7 months and she weighed 5 pounds. the first night home was horrible, for me. By the next day she was running and playing like nothing happened. My vet called around noon to check on her and I told her and she told me that Lacey should be quiet. I told her to wait a minute and I would give Lacey the phone so she could tell her. Lacey had no problems at all.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> Jaimie asked me to post this for her (she's taking a break from posting...)
> 
> these are some facts about spaying before first heat: "A female dog spayed before her first heat will have a near zero chance of developing mammary cancer. After the first heat, this incidence climbs to 7% and after the second heat the risk is 25% (one in four!). It is easy to see that an early spay can completely prevent what is frequently a very difficult and potentially fatal form of cancer.
> 
> But is it too late if a dog is already past her second heat? No, in fact spaying is important even in female dogs who already have obvious tumors. This is because many mammary tumors are stimulated by estrogens; removing the ovaries, the source of estrogens, will help retard tumor spread. "[/B]



I'm glad someone started this thread. Now I have the answers to questions I might have been asking in the next month or two. It's so good to have Jaimie around!


----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

OK, I had asked about this in another thread, but strangely found it in this "Breeders" forum. 

I, too, postponed Shayna's spaying. She was scheduled to be spayed yesterday. She's now 6 months and one week old and weighs 4.3 lbs. We now HAVE to wait until July to have her spayed, because of unavoidable travel schedules. 

I've just rescheduled her for early July. I'm hoping that she doesn't go into heat until then.


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

My little Sophie is scheduled to be spayed on June 23. Did anyone else leave their babies at the vets overnight? My vet says that I can take her in on that Friday, leave her and they will keep her over night, and then we can come to pick her up that Saturday around 10.


----------



## dolcevita (Aug 3, 2005)

I left Dolce overnight when she was spayed. It was hard for me to do, but the vet and staff took very good care of her. She was spayed at 4 months, which was what my vet advised. I seem to be the only one to have their pup spayed so young though. If I were to do it again, I would have it done at 6 months.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Nikki and Lexi were both spayed when they were 6 months old. Lexi i think weighed 6lbs. Nikki was only 3lbs. Both were fine. I got to pick them up after 4 the day they were spayed.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> My little Sophie is scheduled to be spayed on June 23. Did anyone else leave their babies at the vets overnight? My vet says that I can take her in on that Friday, leave her and they will keep her over night, and then we can come to pick her up that Saturday around 10.[/B]


I would not want to leave K or C overnight at the vet's unless there is a qualified person with them 24/7. Most people here on SM brought their babies home late in the day on the date of spaying and have had no problems. It is important to keep them very still and quiet the first day or so and vets just want to make sure of that, which is why they like to keep them overnight. But if there is no one to watch her, I would try to take her home. Just be sure to get pain pills.


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Thanks for the advice on Sophie's spaying, please keep her in your thoughts


----------



## M&M's MOM (May 10, 2005)

We made the decision. Molly will be spayed next Wed., June 21. GEEEEEEEEEE.......you just have to wonder if you're doing the right thing. Yes, this mom is very, very nervous about the entire idea of spaying her. Boo hoo


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> We made the decision. Molly will be spayed next Wed., June 21. GEEEEEEEEEE.......you just have to wonder if you're doing the right thing. Yes, this mom is very, very nervous about the entire idea of spaying her. Boo hoo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If something can guarantee to a 95% certainty that she will not develop mammary cancer, a 100% certainty that she won't develop pyrometra (a serious uterine infection) ...... of course it is the right thing!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I just want to say to the folks who are having their dogs spayed soon.....Its not always bad. Sadie and Sassy were spayed the same day. They both came home that night and pretty much stayed in their crates. Sassy was fine the next morning and we never saw any sign of pain or biting at her stitches. Sadie, wimped around for about 6 days, scurrying around with her tail tucked and rubbing up against the furniture. I even took her to the vet because she was acting so strangely. One morning she got up and all was fine again. 

My vet required the dogs to stay overnight, BUT they did not have any person at all on duty. We offered them 4 choices: 
1) We would take the dogs home, follow all orders and have them back the next morning for recheck
2) We would transport them to the ICU at the emergency clinic and then return them the next morning for recheck
3) We would pay a vet tech to stay at the clinic with them overnight
4) We would find another vet to spay them

We brought them home the afternoon of surgery and I had them back to the vet's the next morning when they opened. I think that some vets have had problems with dogs going home and resuming normal activities like jumping off beds, going up and down stairs, and they injure themselves or open their stitches. I guess they've found through the years that they got a lot of phone calls. We felt that if our dogs could be by themselves at a vet's office all night, they could be home with us where we could watch their every move.


----------



## ourdonbi (Feb 25, 2006)

donbi got spayed just 2 weeks ago. she was 5.4 pounds when she got spayed... 
what was painful was she couldnt eat/drink nothing after 11pm the night before the surgery







i(my vet nurse person says they can sometimes "MAYBE" throw up and it would not be good for them) ~ but still she was waiting for her breakfast and poor donbi gets tested for blood and everything else and boom she's spayed.
i took her to the vets office at 7:30am they were done with her at 6pm.
i picked her up because i didnt want to leave her at the vet office overnight.
the minute i picked her up she could not walk by herself of course... her tail was inbetween her legs and she was so out of it... she was so sweet just sleeping on the coach watching tv~ just resting 1st time i saw her CHILLING... i was really worried about her but she bounced right back to herself the very next day. 
let me tell you i was very worried about donbi' getting spayed hearing stories of withdrawal not eatting and etc. but i was confident i was doing the right thing, i wanted it to be done before she hit her heat, and its good for her health. 
+plus we are all going to my bf beachhouse for a month, i wanted it to be done before we head out

btw i would recommend getting your furbabies bath before the surgery.
my vet advise me not to wash donbi for 10 whole days until the sitches healed up, so yesterday we went to the groomers







and now finally she smells so GOOD!


----------

